# Low Progesterone??



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just after your thoughts/advice.

Just had my first failed ivf cycle, I didn't even make it to OTD as I started bleeding 5 days before OTD. I called my clinic and they think this is strange.... (No s**t) and said it may have been that the progesterone pessaries just weren't for me... So my cycle failed because I was given the wrong meds??

Obviously I will have a follow up appt, my clinic want me to wait until OTD to confirm the inevitable BFN  

Just wondered if this had happened to any of you ladies and what investigations were then taken or if you were able to do anything to resolve this. 

Does this mean that even ttc naturally wouldn't work for me? I was going to ttc in between cycles but now wondering if there is any point??

Your guidance/experience would be much appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i doubt your clinic that just sounds weird loads of people bleed before OTD.

cycle 1 i was BFN, and bled on 10dpo
cycle 2 i was BFP and bled 24 hours after stopping pessaries following m/c discovery. 

i had the same utrogestan pessaries both cycles, same dose/delivery/timing... 

i bled because i wasn't pregnant not because of the pessary/progesterone dose.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks gold bunny and yeh I would agree with you so not sure why they said that. I just thought the pessaries are there to make ur body think u were pg until you stopped taking them.?
I must be missing the point...


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Bambibaby, some consultants believe that increasing progesterone support can be helpful as there has been some evidence that low levels of progesterone can cause issues. My first cycle I did bleed slightly before OTD and the clinic increased the level of progesterpne support on my next cycles. I have never bled before OTD on my next cycles (which failed but that has now been found to be fibroid related.  Progesterone levels can help in some cases but if there was a problem with an embryo from a chromosome persepective then apparently no amount of progesterone could help.So, there is some evidence that increasing progesterone can help but like many things in the infertility world some consultants believe in it, some don't. My clinic like to add more as they say it can't really cause harm and may be helpful so I go along with it.

Every cycle is different remember so low progesterone on one cycle doesn't necessarily mean the same for another. Keep trying the old fahioned way too I'd say, you really never know when it will happen, seen lot's of people have a sudden BFP when they thought there was o way it would ever happen.

Good luck next cycle.

Maisy


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Bambi,

Firstly Sorry for your BFN.  What I would say, is that your clinic haven't given you the wrong meds, as progesterone is produced naturally during a fresh cycle of IVF/ICSI.  They just give you progesterone in some form as an extra support which would hopefully help maintain a viable pregnancy.

My sister bled very early when she had a fresh cycle and the clinic said to her that next time they would try progesterone as an injection and not a pessary.

Unfortunately this process is very cruel and there will sometimes be no reason why it fails.

Take care and I wish you all the best for the future.

X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you ladies for your replies. 

Maizy - I'm so sorry for your recent loss and I hope you are ok. This journey really throws some crap at us, just hope you and your DH are taking time to look after one another.
I am going to try naturally for a few months just in case as I'm sure the clinic won't let me cycle again for another few months yet xx

Stacey - thanks for your advice. Guess I'm just worried that my low progesterone could be an issue for a natural BFP too. Good luck to you and hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well xx


----------

